# WooooooHooooooo!!!!



## hobbes28 (Jul 30, 2005)

I am soon to be the proud owner of a Daylab 35 plus. :cheer:  I had some really great friends bid on one for us last night and I woke up this morning to see we had won. (Neither of us could remember our logons and ebay was taking tooooo long to send us the information...I still haven't gotten it).  So in a few weeks, we can start shooting slide film and start surfing ebay for my sx-70 base while, even more, start attempting some transfers and lifts.  :smileys:


----------



## Chase (Jul 30, 2005)

Crazy alt people


----------



## terri (Jul 30, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Crazy alt people


 Get out of here, Chase!  Who asked you, anyway?? 



Don't mind him, Hobbes. :hug:: This definitely rates a _major_ woo hooo!!!!! So it's coming with the standard 3x4 base for 669 film?  This totally rocks! :thumbup: 



:senses another Polaroid exchange in the not-too-distant future: :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 30, 2005)

:bounce: thats awesome!

Not that its as cool as yours, but I tried out my slide printer last night for the first time and did my first image transfer. I think Im in love :heart: I looked over and said to my fiance... "Oh lord, this is going to get *expensive* .

How cool! Im so happy for yah  :cheer:


----------



## terri (Jul 30, 2005)

You'll have to start posting your transfers and stuff, Karalee. Have you tried a lift yet?  

When I'm doing lifts, I'm convinced I love them more than anything in the world....till I'm doing transfers, then I swing the other way. 

Polaroid love....a fickle thing. :heart:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 30, 2005)

> Polaroid love....a fickle thing.



Isn't it just! Ill post them, I just have to get some vinegar for the vinegar bath thingee. I did a wet transfer, and used the squeegie in lieu of a brayer, but I didnt feel like it was hands on enough.

Hobbes your in for a boat load of fun


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 31, 2005)

I hate that the auction ended on Friday because I know it will be tomorrow before they process the payment and maybe Tuesday before it gets mailed and Thursday before it gets here...then I have to get slide film and polaroid film...it could be NEXT WEEK before I can even start trying transfers...  I think I need to head out to the photo store this week. :twisted:


----------



## terri (Jul 31, 2005)

B&H is going to be your special friend! And remember you can click the link at the bottom of any page here. :mrgreen: 

It's win-win, bay-bay!!! 

I'm excited for ya....you've no idea what fun lies in store. :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah if you order from BH your stuff should get there at the same time, if not before your daylab. BH shipping rocks, usually only takes like 3 days to get here.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 4, 2005)

So I call the place I got the daylab from to get a tracking number yesterday and they tell me that there was a problem with delivery.  They didn't have a unit number for our condo...strange to me because my credit card won't clear without it but anyway...I call UPS and give them the info and it should be there today. :cheer: :smileys:


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

Why is it I feel I am pacing the floor here, too? :scratch:


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 4, 2005)

How much should one of these go for anyways?


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 4, 2005)

One brand new goes for $250 and the sx-70 base that's next on my search list goes for $250 too.  Not a cheap hobby by any means.  I think I'm going to load up the slide film over lunch today and go shoot some pre-emptive shots for transfer.  Our local camera shop sells polaroid film of all types.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> How much should one of these go for anyways?


 :quietly observes Tammy's budding interest: 

:twisted:


Hobbes, you'll want to start with a 2-pack of 669. Amazing how fast you'll go through it while learning the technique!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 4, 2005)

Is 669 the easiest to work with.  I still haven't decided if I want to try a lift or a transfer first...or if they're similar enough to try both.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Is 669 the easiest to work with. I still haven't decided if I want to try a lift or a transfer first...or if they're similar enough to try both.


 Definitely easy to work, with due to its size. Plus right now, it's ALL you're going to work with because of the base you're getting with the Daylab. Most of them ship with the standard 3x4. The beauty is if you do become totally smitten with the process, you can purchase the base and film holder that takes 4x5 sheet film - woOt! 

But it's best to start the small, less expensive way. Do you have an art supply store nearby? You'll want to go pick up a large sheet of hot-pressed watercolor paper - I like Arches the best. And you'll need a brayer.

Lifts are probably easier than transfers....involves hot water so keep the boys back. How much do you know about the processes?


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 4, 2005)

I know what I've read so far on the Polaroid site.  The picture actually looked like it had the 8x10 base on it but that could've been a stock photo.  I guess I'll find out in 4.12365487688721125469846581321054780576 hours and counting.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 4, 2005)

Lifts are totally fun, I just felt I had to say that  the first time can be stressful cos sometimes the emulsion will ball up, but after a couple of times doing it you get used to the process and then it turns into tons of fun 

I ended up not being able to find where I put that darn brayer (I think its still in a box I havent unpacked) so I used the squeegie to go over my transfers the other day :shock: Im suprised it worked. I bought bunch of old slides from a garage sale, some of them are kinda neat so I had a go with them.

So Tammy, you comin' over to the P-team huh


----------



## sillyphaunt (Aug 4, 2005)

I GOTTA get into these lifts/transfers.. the ones you guys all sent in the exchange were too cool! 

Can someone explain the difference between a lift and a transfer to me? 

And do I really need to buy one of the "sets" they sell to be able to do it or can I just go get the stuff individually somewhere?


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

You can buy the set and know you have everything at hand; or you can save maybe ten bucks by going around and buying the stuff individually. 

Kylie: the "lift" is when you heat a completely developed Polaroid print in water till the emulsion loosens and is "lifted" and placed on a different receptor, usually artist's paper. You can use other things, and Karalee has done tile which sounds really cool. 

An image transfer is when you prematurely peel apart the film after exposure (10-15 seconds) - toss the print, take the negative and press it onto a receptor - again, usually artist's paper. That's what you need the brayer for, to apply some pressure and roll in all directions.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 4, 2005)

And for visuals you can look at Terri's image transfer your a proud owner of . Lifts are what both DIRT and I did.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> And for visuals you can look at Terri's image transfer your a proud owner of . Lifts are what both DIRT and I did.


 Oh yeah - you do have those now - Kara's a smart cookie.  

Keep in mind the transfer I did is an exceptionally runny one due to film type (Polacolor/type 79) not usually used for this technique. 

Your results will be - neater. :mrgreen:


----------



## sillyphaunt (Aug 4, 2005)

Ahhhhh Okay.. I get it..


----------

